# وحش البحار الروسي الذي يحمل 6 رؤوس نووية‏



## meid79 (22 يناير 2011)

يمكننا القول أنها سفينة تستطيع الطيران في الهواء، ويمكننا القول أنها طائرة تستطيع الإبحار في الماء!

لكن في كل الأحوال اسمها هو “لُون إيكرابلين” حاملة الصواريخ الروسية العملاقة. ولو استطعنا تجاهل شكلها المريع (كعادة الروس)، فستثير دهشتكم بالتأكيد حين تعلمون أنه تم صناعة هذه الطائرة منذ 23 عاماً في العام 1987 أيام الحرب الباردة! 



يصل طول هذه الطائرة لـ73 متر، وهي بذلك واحدة من أكبر الطائرات التي تم صنعها على الإطلاق، بينما يصل وزنها لـ350 طن، وتستطيع الطيران بسرعة 547 كم في الساعة. 



وتستطيع طائرة لُون إيكرابلين Lun-class Ekranoplan العملاقة أن تحمل مليون كجم من المعدات والجنود، مع ستة صواريخ موسكيت، وهي صواريخ مضادة للسفن وقادرة على حمل رؤوس نووية! 



وعلى الرغم من أن الروس تقدموا في هذا المشروع كثيراً أيام الحرب الباردة، إلا أنه توقف بعدها ليتم تحويلها إلى طائرات إنقاذ. لكن بالطبع لم يتم تنفيذ هذا التحويل وظلت ملقاة من حينها في حوض جاف! 



المثير أن هذه الإيكرابلين لا تطير بالمفهوم الذي نعرفه، بل تستخدم ما يعرف بالتأثير الأرضي Ground Effect، ومعناه أن هذه المركبة تستطيع الارتفاع عن سطح الأرض من خلال وسادة هوائية يسببها الضغط الجـوي الذي ينشأ نتيجة التفاعل بين الأجنحة والأرض! 

لذا فالأصح أن نقول “مركبة” وليس طائرة، لأنها لا تطير بالمفهوم الذي نألفه في الطائرات. 



ومركبات التأثير الأرضي بالمناسبة هي تكنولوجيا تفوق فيها الروس بمراحل عن العالم أجمع، وأنتجوا منها العديد من المركبات مثل مركبة الـKM العملاقة: 



وبلغ طول هذا الوحش أكثر من 100 متر، واستخدمت 10 محركات توربينية وبلغ وزنها 554 طن وكانت مشروعاً سرياً بدأ في العام 1966 لكن كشفته أقمار التجسس الأمريكية. 

وميزة هذه التكنولوجيا هي أن هذه المركبات العملاقة تستطيع: 

- الإبحار في الماء. 

- الطيران في الهواء. 

- السير على اليابسة. 

فضلاً عن قدرتها التسليحية الهائلة! لكن توقف هذا المشروع كما ذكرنا بسبب انتهاء الحرب الباردة، وبسبب مشاكل في التمويل والتطوير.


----------



## مهندس مصر (23 يناير 2011)

ما شاء الله حجمها عملاق

شكرا على الخبر


----------



## يوهشام (23 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع


----------



## salahm32002 (24 أبريل 2013)

لا اله الا الله المتوحد فى الجلال بكمال الجمال تعظيما وتكبيرالا اله الا الله المتفرد فى تصريف الأمور على التفصيل والأجمال تقديرا وتدبيرالا اله الا الله المتعالى بعظمته ومجده الذى نزل الفرقان على عبده ليكون للعالمين نذيرالا اله الا الله رب الأرباب ومسبب الأسباب وخالق خلقه من ترابلا اله الا هو عليه توكلت واليه مآب


----------



## طائطة (31 أغسطس 2013)

*شكرآ جزيلا على الموضوع الرائع و المميز 
*


----------



## جنان حمزة (21 سبتمبر 2013)

انه موضوع جميل ومميز لكن ارجو ان اعرف كيف يتم التاثير الارضي بالتفصيل وشكرا


----------



## saad_srs (15 يناير 2014)

مشكورررررررررررررر


----------



## عايد هربود (6 مارس 2014)

*ان القوة لله جميعا (لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله)*


----------



## عبير الشرق (20 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم
شكرا على الجهد المبذول
تحياتي


----------



## djaber1994 (23 مايو 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير

​​


----------



## wisamaa (22 أغسطس 2014)

مشكور على الموضوع


----------



## ميدو العبادى (28 أغسطس 2014)

اول مره اسمع عنها


----------



## ميدو العبادى (28 أغسطس 2014)

شكرااااا


----------

